# rhodiola rosea and trouble sleeping



## 40watta (Oct 12, 2008)

Is this a common side effect? I take it first thing in the morning but I still have trouble sleeping and if I do sleep, its not very deep. Ive tried taking 5-htp and valerian root before bed but its not helping.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

What dose and brand are you using?


----------



## 40watta (Oct 12, 2008)

im taking 300mg and the brand is Natrol


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

If you take it daily, try taking it on alternate days. Coconutholder found it worked better for her taking it that way. I guess it's too stimulating for you? For me, I find it can make me nervous and jittery which I counter with magnesium. But I love rhodiola!


----------



## 40watta (Oct 12, 2008)

Beggiatoa said:


> If you take it daily, try taking it on alternate days. Coconutholder found it worked better for her taking it that way. I guess it's too stimulating for you? For me, I find it can make me nervous and jittery which I counter with magnesium. But I love rhodiola!


ok maybe ill try that out. For magnesium i was looking to get some magnesium taurate but it only comes in 125 mg caps and the only place I found it was vitaminshope. How much should I take a day?


----------

